# Other health news 14/01/09



## Admin (Jan 14, 2009)

*The beautiful women who are programmed to be unfaithful*
Some women who have affairs really can blame it on their hormones, according to scientists. Those with high levels of the sex hormone oestrogen are less satisfied with their partners and therefore more likely to cheat, a study shows. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1114706/The-beautiful-women-programmed-unfaithful.html

*Warnings for women who use herbs to beat the menopause*
Women are being warned they could damage their health with 'unproven' herbal remedies to treat menopausal symptoms. Hundreds of thousands stopped HRT after health scares in favour of alternative therapies but there is 'no strong evidence' of their effectiveness, according to an independent review by experts. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-herbal-remedies-menopause-damage-health.html

*Go easy on the coffee*
Drinking cup after cup of coffee dramatically increases the risk of hallucinating, research shows. Healthy young men and women who had more than seven cups of instant coffee a day were three times more likely to hear or see things that were not there than those who limited their intake to less than a cup. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1114685/Go-easy-coffee-start-seeing-things.html

*The truth is laughable: bad jokes give four of us a good giggle*
Heard the one about the academic who embarked on an earnest study into bad jokes? The results were terribly amusing . . . because almost four in ten of us turned out to be suckers for cringeworthy humour. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1114642/The-truth-laughable-Bad-jokes-good-giggle.html

*Women worry more about fat than cancer*
The biggest health worry for women is getting fat, while most believe the risk of them getting cancer is slim. One in four put weight top, followed ageing and stress, a poll out yesterday reveals. http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...y-more-about-fat-than-cancer-115875-21039667/

*29 per cent of fast food litter comes from McDonalds*
Keep Britain Tidy looked at litter in 10 cities over two days in the first attempt to discover which brand names were most commonly discarded. Fast food litter was second to cigarette ends in littering the country?s streets and 29 per cent of that was from McDonald?s restaurants, followed by boxes and cups from unbranded kebab and fast food shops. Greggs the bakers generated almost a fifth of the fast food litter, followed by Kentucky Fried Chicken, Subway and a number of coffee brands. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/ea...roportion-of-fast-food-litter-on-streets.html

*The baby born two days after her mother died*
A champion ice-skater gave birth to a child two days after she collapsed and died from a brain haemorrhage. Jayne Soliman, 41, who was 25 weeks? pregnant, was declared brain dead by doctors, but her body was kept alive by a life support machine so that the girl, her first child, could be born safely. http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...r-who-had-been-dead-for-two-days-1332015.html

*Cancer warning to mouthwash users*
Using mouthwash can increase the risk of oral cancer by up to nine times ? especially among drinkers and smokers, research shows. http://www.metro.co.uk/news/article...ancer_risk&in_article_id=474348&in_page_id=34

*5m women are hit by hormone headaches*
At least five million women suffer 'hormone headaches' each month, according to researchers. They said some get headaches lasting several days and have to plan their diaries around the pain. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1113548/Hormone-headaches-blight-lives-5m-women-month.html

*Revealed: diet for a healthy long life*
BRITONS can hold back the years by making a few easy diet and lifestyle changes, a report out today claims. Simply eating the correct food, quitting smoking and getting enough exercise are the keys to a healthy old age. http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/79658/Revealed-Diet-for-a-healthy-long-life
* 
Funding halted for stem cell research*
Britain's effort to lead the world in stem cell research with the creation of human-animal "hybrid" clones has ground to a halt through lack of funding less than a year after the controversial technique was legalised. Funding bodies are refusing to finance the research and existing projects have been run down to the point at which they may end completely within weeks. http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/funding-halted-for-stem-cell-research-1332000.html

*Sleeping for only seven hours a night can treble risk of a cold*
Getting fewer than seven hours of sleep a night puts you on the fast track for a cold, researchers warned yesterday. Adults suffering sleep deprivation are three times more likely to develop respiratory illness than those who sleep eight hours or more, according to a study. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...n-hours-night-triples-risk-catching-cold.html


----------

